# Can't Add Songs to iTunes Library



## Steve_000 (Jul 23, 2005)

System:
  iMac G4 flat screen, 750 MB RAM (otherwise plain vanilla)
  OS X 10.4.2
  iTunes 4.9

My iMac had about 1100 songs on it, mostly ripped from our CDs, but a few purchased from iTunes. After backing up the computer data files (including songs and photos) to an external hard disk, I did a complete clean install of Tiger (old OS was 10.3). I did NOT do an archive and install -- I thought it best to do a complete erase of the hard disk and new OS reinstall.

At the same time, I also kicked RAM up from 256 to 750 MB follwed by all the software updates including 10.4.2. I did NOT deauthorize the computer in iTunes before erasing the drive. 

I restored the photos and music files back to the appropriate folders on the iMac from the external disk. I then tried to use the original iTunes Library file and the iTunes.xml file (from iTunes 4.8), but they don't seem to work on 4.9 (different files names, etc). I moved the original iTunes Library file and xml file to an archive folder and had iTunes create new files.

Now here's the rub --> I then tried adding the existing MP3 files to the new library, but no luck.  I can't add songs to the iTunes library. So far, out of 1,100 songs, I've been able to add only add two songs to the new library. If I choose "Add to library" from the menu or drag the songs from the Finder folder to the "library" icon in iTunes, the result is the same -- nothing happens. 

Any ideas? This is really frustrating. I've reviewed a couple of Mac forums and there seem to be some serious issues with Tiger and iTunes 4.9, but I haven't heard of anybody else not being able to simply add MP3s to their iTunes library. Everything has run fine for years, but now this disaster...


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 24, 2005)

After you moved the music back, did you Repair Permissions?


----------



## Steve_000 (Jul 24, 2005)

No, not yet. I'll try it today. Permissions sure do get screwed up easily it seems


----------

